# Llandudno



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Hi all, 
Have visited Llandudno for the 1st time. I see there is a narrow road that goes all the way around the Great Orme and one that goes to the top. Does anyone know if either of these roads are suitable for a 25 foot motorhome ? Has anyone taken their van round or up to the top ?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

We have driven up there before very steep though yoy will find out if you'd clutch is ok, no dedicated MH parking but we found somewhere was out of season though


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't attempt to drive up it because it is steep in places as well as narrow. Doesn't mean you can't do it but it might be a less than relaxing experience. Instead why not park where you can at the bottom and get either the tram or cable car to the top? If you are into walking then it is a pleasant walk back down again - or if you are really in to walking you can do it both ways.


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

As said previously the road up the Orme is very steep. My dad showed me where they used to sit and watch cars attempting to climb the hill, not have sufficient power, conk out, roll back & the brakes wouldnt hold them !! This was a fair few years ago, but be warned!!

The road around the Orme was (and has been used again recently) as a Stage on the Lombard RAC Rally (showing my age now!). I have driven around it many times in works vans (Transit/ Vivaro size). Bit of an overhang in places, just be careful!


----------



## kimp (May 29, 2013)

It's a Toll Road and one way road around the Orme. as mentioned, a couple of overhangs so be careful. 'Ye Old Bus' does a pleasure trip round every hour. Like said, i would also advise against trying the Tram track root, as it is very narrow and very very steep near the top. 
the Cafe "Rest and be Thankful" do a nice cup of tea and cake. limited parking in Cafe car park, but there is a couple of parking spaces over the road.
Stunning views all the way round too. relatively easy parking at West Shore side of town on the side of the road, but most MHs park up on the road at North Shore and walk back in to town along the prom. 

Peter.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do go to the top though it is an historic and mystical place. See the church and go deep down the the bronze age copper mine that made the great Orme one of the most important sites in the world nearly 4000 years ago.


Dick


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

If you don't mind a good and energetic walk, park up at west shore and walk over the invalids walk way into Llandudno or take a detour up the zig zag path to the top of the Orme. 

As Dick says, it is a lovely place and St Tudno's church is well worth a visit. One of my favourite places. Never get fed up of it.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We go up to the to top of the Great Orme everytime we visit Llandudno, Park up, then catch the tram back down into town.

As for going up with a Twentyfive footer, well I've never seen any that big at the top, and like others have said it will test your clutch especially at the right hand corner on the steepest point. Even with my little Symbol I'm down into first gear and should you have to stop for a boy racer ignoring the give way to traffic coming up the hill then your in trouble. Equally the gradient will test your brakes.

Should you get to the top all the parking spaces for cars, and it' pay n display unless your disabled.

Great views from the top, just the place to get up early and get the bacon sizzling in the pan ( with the door open).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just be warned that Clan-dud-no is a no-go area for MH overnighting.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Catch the tram.
Somehow when i visit Snowdonia I feel at home although we do not have any Welsh familly roots.
I proposed to Lady p in Wales 39 years ago, or is it 40

Dave p who has visited many times.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Catch the 1950's bus from by the pier, well worth it.

Graham


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Many thanks to all who replied, it was all very informative and interesting.
The reason for the question was that as we walked in the town for the first time we saw a large A class set off on the road round by the Grand Hotel and I thought either brave or well informed ! 
We didn't make it to the top of the Orme this time as the weather was fairly horrendous but have vowed to return soon and possibly take the tram up along with our cameras.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have been up the Orme several times in our 28 ft, 6.5 T A class with 3.0 lt engine, climbs it in 2nd gear if no one slows us down.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

silviffer said:


> Many thanks to all who replied, it was all very informative and interesting.
> The reason for the question was that as we walked in the town for the first time we saw a large A class set off on the road round by the Grand Hotel and I thought either brave or well informed !
> We didn't make it to the top of the Orme this time as the weather was fairly horrendous but have vowed to return soon and possibly take the tram up along with our cameras.


There is a very interesting drive, a cornice type that goes around the Orme with spectacular views. A bit narrow but much better than the road to the top that takes the same approach (I think it is one way part of the way from memory)

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The road around is no problem at all, even buses go around, and I can confirm, it is one way!


----------

